# Jonsered 2188....Has arrived!



## ale (Oct 15, 2009)

I picked up this brand new 2188 today from my Jonsered dealer. He did not know anything about this model. I called Tilton direct and they said it was released on Friday Oct. 9th and was replacing the 2186. They said it is going to debut at the show in KY. They wondered how I found out about its release since the dealers had not been informed yet....I simply said Arboristsite.com. I had the factory rep upfit it with the full wrap handle and large dogs. No chance to run it yet because it's going to get ported. Pretty much a 390xp in red and black....I think i'll like!


----------



## peter399 (Oct 15, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## spike60 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, not informed is right! Guess I have a phone call to make, huh? 

Great job on the pics too.

Can't call after 4:30, have to wait until tomorrow...........a sleepless night awaits. LOL


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Dam that looks good like all Jreds they are so sexy!!!


----------



## rickyrooster (Oct 15, 2009)

One good looking saw you have there. Let us know how you like once you get to run it. I'm sure you will be in love if your not already. Rick


----------



## joatmon (Oct 15, 2009)

William,

Wow! Nice saw! Nice pics!

Duncan said the dogs are awesome ..... one sexy looking saw. 

This may keep him away from my 390XP.

joat


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2009)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, not informed is right! *Guess I have a phone call to make, huh? *
> Great job on the pics too.
> 
> Can't call after 4:30, have to wait until tomorrow...........a sleepless night awaits. LOL




I guess you do!





It is a pity that I don't need one.......


----------



## BlacknTan (Oct 15, 2009)

That's a sweet saw!

The only thing the local logger in town will run anymore is Jonnys...


----------



## jburlingham (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations, it's a good looking saw, should treat you well, good cutting


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 15, 2009)

joatmon said:


> William,
> 
> Wow! Nice saw! Nice pics!
> 
> ...


funny how grown men can call a Saw sexy! if my wife was a Saw I would say she was a 2156 hot slim but not too big a bit of a temper . She would kill me if she read this!


----------



## 7600 (Oct 15, 2009)

that is a really nice looking saw.


----------



## ale (Oct 15, 2009)

joatmon said:


> William,
> 
> Wow! Nice saw! Nice pics!
> 
> ...



Joat....
Tell Duncan to get ready to put this new saw into some wood at the next...GTG!...However, I don't think it is big enough for him after watching him run the ported 660, 395xp and the Mac 125!

I sort of feel like a trader to Husqvarna for not getting the 390xp...



but that feeling goes away when I look at the new red and black cousin!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2009)

ale said:


> ....
> I sort of feel like a traitor to Husqvarna for not getting the 390xp...
> 
> 
> ...



I would have gotten the Jred as well, in that class - the handle angle doesn't make much difference, unless you are limbing etc!


----------



## husky455rancher (Oct 15, 2009)

thats one fine lookin saw you have there.


----------



## litefoot (Oct 15, 2009)

Mercy me! That's a good-lookin' saw!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Oct 15, 2009)

I gotta get me one of them there saws. It needs a Stihl Elastostart though.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB (Oct 15, 2009)

Spike get me a price! That is my next saw!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I gotta get me one of them there saws. It needs a Stihl Elastostart though.:hmm3grin2orange:



I don't really like the Elastostart on larger saws - it takes some "snap" out of the pull when drop-starting......... :greenchainsaw:


Ground starting is different, but who really do a lot of that?????


----------



## ale (Oct 15, 2009)

Pricing was a weird process also...The dealer and Tilton went back and forth...the dealer said this was the first 2188 sold via retail in the Eastern 37 state region according to Tilton. We settled on a more than fair price so I went ahead and got this saw. I was going to get a 2171 until I started calling around about the 2188. The price seemed too good to pass on.

Out of respect for Jonsered dealers and all dealers, I covered the dealers pricing on the scanned image and will not disclose this info. This was the only literature the dealer had on the 2188 and it came as an email from Tilton...he was kind enough to give me a copy.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Spike get me a price! That is my next saw!






I thought that question would turn up! 




 :smoking:


----------



## joatmon (Oct 15, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> funny how grown men can call a Saw sexy! if my wife was a Saw I would say she was a 2156 hot slim but not too big a bit of a temper . She would kill me if she read this!



Austin,

The sexy saw comment was made by my 12 year old son, Duncan, a recent GTG attendee who has caught the bug. He happened to be watching over my shoulder and was happy for William. Duncan is not fully grown, but I'm being nice to him now because in a few years, he will be.

ole joat


----------



## joatmon (Oct 15, 2009)

ale said:


> Joat....
> Tell Duncan to get ready to put this new saw into some wood at the next...GTG!...However, I don't think it is big enough for him after watching him run the ported 660, 395xp and the Mac 125!
> 
> I sort of feel like a trader to Husqvarna for not getting the 390xp...
> ...



William,

If you really feel like a traitor, that Johnny can be traded out for a nice 390XP. 

The 346XP and the 2188 may be a great 2 saw lineup. I know I believe the 346XP and 390XP make a great one.

Is the 2188 going to a SawSpa some where?

Use in good health,

ole joat


----------



## beowulf67 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Yaaahhoooooooooo!*

Ale, Congratulations and thanks for the sweet set of pics. It's about time the 2188 made it over here.

Question- Is the 2188 fitted with a Tilly or Walbro carb. Both my 390xpg and 2186wh are fitted with Tilly carbs. I heard that Husky issued a tech bulletin some time last year(?) stating that the 385/390 would start using the Walbro. Very curious....

You have that saw optioned the way I like 'em. The only other possible "upgrades" which are available to you are the optional clutch cover available on the Husky xpw models (red and black of course) and optional HARD AV springs. Look into into it if you feel the need to upgrade.

Spike, I am assuming that there will be no WH designated 2188's? I doubt it since Jonsered.se does not show any for the European market. Guess I will just have to get the parts for a 2186wh and make one myself 

Kind of figured that Tilton would make an announcement in KY. Now the only thing left to hear/see is what the 227x will look like. How 'bout it PB?

Once again, way to go ale and the best of luck with that 2188....you win the prize for sure!


----------



## ale (Oct 15, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Is the 2188 going to a SawSpa some where?
> 
> Use in good health,
> 
> ole joat



ole joat...it's all you fault! 
I did not know what a SawSpa was until you showed up with an SUV full of ported chainsaws!
...and yes, it's appointment needs to be made


----------



## joatmon (Oct 15, 2009)

ale said:


> ole joat...it's all you fault!
> I did not know what a SawSpa was until you showed up with an SUV full of ported chainsaws!
> ...and yes, it's appointment needs to be made



Guilty as charged. I guess I'll be subject to a .1 second penalty at the next GTG.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 15, 2009)

Great looking saw Ale! Let us know how she runs after the _Spa_ treatment.


----------



## ale (Oct 15, 2009)

beowulf67 said:


> Ale, Congratulations and thanks for the sweet set of pics. It's about time the 2188 made it over here.
> 
> Question- Is the 2188 fitted with a Tilly or Walbro carb. Both my 390xpg and 2186wh are fitted with Tilly carbs. I heard that Husky issued a tech bulletin some time last year(?) stating that the 385/390 would start using the Walbro. Very curious....
> 
> You have that saw optioned the way I like 'em. The only other possible "upgrades" which are available to you are the optional clutch cover available on the Husky xpw models (red and black of course) and optional HARD AV springs. Look into into it if you feel the need to upgrade.



The carb is a *Walbro*....I'd like to get the optional clutch cover and hard AV springs....do you have any part #'s handy?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 15, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Spike get me a price! That is my next saw!



You man enough to run something like that?:lifter:


----------



## joatmon (Oct 15, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Great looking saw Ale! Let us know how she runs after the _Spa_ treatment.



Now, don't you dare go kicking that thing in the creek at the next GTG. You'll have all the guys and youngLead after you.

joat


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 15, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Now, don't you dare go kicking that thing in the creek at the next GTG. You'll have all the guys and youngLead after you.
> 
> joat



How dare you think I'd do such a thing.









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn (Oct 15, 2009)

Great looking saw. Can't wait to here how it runs.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Now, don't you dare go kicking that thing in the creek at the next GTG. You'll have all the guys and youngLead after you.
> 
> joat



He would have more forces after him as well.......:jawdrop:


----------



## beowulf67 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Ale, Walbro it is. Part# for the "extended" clutch cover is 537 17 26. I take back the use of the word "extended" because physically they are same size. However, upon comparing it against the standard cover, the biggest difference is behind the cover. Slighter stouter build and considerably more volume with the the optional cover. I don't have the part #'s handy for the springs but if you can acquire access to a 385/390 ipl you can get straight from Husky. If you don't have them by tomorrow, PM me and I will dig them up for you.


----------



## PB (Oct 15, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> You man enough to run something like that?:lifter:



Your mom is pushing 300lbs, so I get a good workout now and then.


----------



## PB (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait, feel like it's Christmas eve.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 15, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Your mom is pushing 300lbs, so I get a good workout now and then.



, she said to tell ya not to pay any attention to the burning sensation when using the potty. It's called the >


----------



## ve2vk (Oct 15, 2009)

*2188 specs*

The specs for the 2188 are on the www.jonsered.se website.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 16, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> I can't wait, feel like it's Christmas eve.



I'll be sure to give you a call today. I wouldn't want you to be distracted at the wedding tomorrow. LOL


----------



## spike60 (Oct 16, 2009)

They're on the way. 

The program was waiting for me in the mailbox today, so I called up and ordered some. Without getting specific, the price is about $50 less than a 390XP.


----------



## stipes (Oct 16, 2009)

*Nice!!!!!!*



ale said:


> I picked up this brand new 2188 today from my Jonsered dealer. He did not know anything about this model. I called Tilton direct and they said it was released on Friday Oct. 9th and was replacing the 2186. They said it is going to debut at the show in KY. They wondered how I found out about its release since the dealers had not been informed yet....I simply said Arboristsite.com. I had the factory rep upfit it with the full wrap handle and large dogs. No chance to run it yet because it's going to get ported. Pretty much a 390xp in red and black....I think i'll like!



Love my 2186!!! Milled alot of wood with it and still never a prob....Looks like I gonna have to save up for a second milling saw!!!!


----------



## sarge14 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just called my dealer and he's getting me a price on one. I was hoping this saw would hit the U.S. before I gave in and ordered a 2186. Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## Bushman_269 (Oct 16, 2009)

spike60 said:


> They're on the way.
> 
> The program was waiting for me in the mailbox today, so I called up and ordered some. Without getting specific, the price is about $50 less than a 390XP.



Spike, you are freaking killing me and will likely be named as a co-respondent when my wife divorces me. 

Shoot me an IM please with the price.


----------



## WoodViking (Oct 16, 2009)

*Beauty*

That is one nice looking saw. Those red and blacks really do look great - and that tsumura bar just ads to the good looks:love1:


----------



## Javelin (Oct 16, 2009)

warjon

did you get your 2054 running? I think it was a 2054!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Oct 16, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I don't really like the Elastostart on larger saws - it takes some "snap" out of the pull when drop-starting......... :greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> Ground starting is different, but who really do a lot of that?????



I like the way they're designed, the fit my hands perfect.


----------



## little possum (Oct 16, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> It is a pity that I don't need one.......



Now Sawtroll, do any of us really need all the saws we have?

I sure like the looks of that saw, may have to have me one of those one day.
2188vs390vs7900 decisions decisions


----------



## spike60 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bushman_269 said:


> Spike, you are freaking killing me and will likely be named as a co-respondent when my wife divorces me.
> 
> Shoot me an IM please with the price.



Just tell her it's "for the house". That's what they always tell us, right?

When my ex-wife and I first moved into the house, she didn't even want me to get a snow blower for the 200' driveway. "That's a luxury item" she says. (Any wonder I'm divorced? LOL) Said she'd help me shovel. Made sure I bought another shovel so she'd be able to keep her word. First real storm was a good foot of wet snow. OK honey, let's go out and do the driveway. I played it up pretty good saying stuff like, "Hey you know, this really isn't too bad with two of us doing this. We ought to be done in about an hour or so." She was fighting a losing battle with that shovel, and about half way through the driveway she said, "Maybe we ought to get that snow blower." Sarcastically I said, "I thought you didn't want to get a luxury item like that. Maybe it'd be easier if you had one of them kiddie shovels." That sent the Irish temper into orbit. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2009)

WoodViking said:


> That is one nice looking saw. Those red and blacks really do look great - and that tsumura bar just ads to the good looks:love1:



:agree2: ....but some say that the Tsumura tips is a weak point, and bend too easily.....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2009)

little possum said:


> Now Sawtroll, do any of us really need all the saws we have?
> 
> I sure like the looks of that saw, may have to have me one of those one day.
> 2188vs390vs7900 decisions decisions




I have just a few, as I haven't cought CAD......


----------



## spike60 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, the UPS man just brought my 2188's. 

Barney34 is driving over later today to get one. Told me that he had to have the first one, even before mine. LOL I'm number two in my own store!


----------



## little possum (Oct 21, 2009)

spike60 said:


> Well, the UPS man just brought my 2188's.
> 
> Barney34 is driving over later today to get one. Told me that he had to have the first one, even before mine. LOL I'm number two in my own store!



That is pretty bad, being number 2 in your own store. LOL. 
Cant wait to see some of the 2188's running. They look good in the pictures.


----------



## belgian (Oct 21, 2009)

even a Stihl man recognizes a beauty saw when he sees one ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

too bad I have no wood for a bad mofo saw like this one, grrr.


----------



## eyolf (Oct 21, 2009)

With the exception of two saws in the stable (395xp, and 55 cylinder on a 51) I am a red and black fan. But looking at the specs, this new 2188 isn't really a replacement for the 2094/5. There are already posts suggesting some dealers lost sales to the 395 and 066 from those users that really wanted the full power.

2188 is only about 5% more rated power ver the '86, and probably ported very similarly. I bet most users wouldn't really know the difference. Further, I would wager that the 2186 will slowly dissappear from Tilton's line up as there would be no purpose for both. Charlotte may elect not to offer it at all...the west coast Jonsered line-up seems quite abbreviated.

So, other than the "New!" thing, is there really anything here?


----------



## spike60 (Oct 21, 2009)

eyolf said:


> With the exception of two saws in the stable (395xp, and 55 cylinder on a 51) I am a red and black fan. But looking at the specs, this new 2188 isn't really a replacement for the 2094/5. There are already posts suggesting some dealers lost sales to the 395 and 066 from those users that really wanted the full power.
> 
> 2188 is only about 5% more rated power ver the '86, and probably ported very similarly. I bet most users wouldn't really know the difference. Further, I would wager that the 2186 will slowly dissappear from Tilton's line up as there would be no purpose for both. Charlotte may elect not to offer it at all...the west coast Jonsered line-up seems quite abbreviated.
> 
> So, other than the "New!" thing, is there really anything here?



The 2188 is obviously the compliment to the 390, not the 395. And you are right that it won't run with the 2094/2095. The 94/95 was never a big seller either, so there weren't that many sales to be lost to anyone. 

The 2188 is listed as a replacement for the 2186 that will soon go away. The Husky 385's are listed on the dealer site as "while supplies last", so that one is going away also. (They are not marked down as of yet) 

It is hard to use the word "new' with this saw, since the 390XP has already been out for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## joatmon (Oct 21, 2009)

spike60 said:


> The 2188 is obviously the compliment to the 390, not the 395. And you are right that it won't run with the 2094/2095. The 94/95 was never a big seller either, so there weren't that many sales to be lost to anyone.
> 
> The 2188 is listed as a replacement for the 2186 that will soon go away. The Husky 385's are listed on the dealer site as "while supplies last", so that one is going away also. (They are not marked down as of yet)
> 
> It is hard to use the word "new' with this saw, since the 390XP has already been out for 2 or 3 years.



Spike,

The 390XP (2188) is a horse as evidenced here:



JT78 said:


> I would say a 390xp would be awesome I got to run Joats 390 at the last gtg and that thing was as strong as my ported 395 and didnt feel like it weighed any more than my 7900. Just an awesome saw especially ported.





joatmon said:


> Fixed! But, the point is most valid, "the 390XP is a great saw and power/weight ratio is as strong as any big saw".
> 
> Steve,
> 
> ...





little possum said:


> Both the 390 and 395 are impressive. Would have been nice to see a 385 ported





2000ssm6 said:


> Ain't no shame here, I truly loved running the ported 390 and 395, even if they are a husky. I sold a stock 660 about a year ago because I don't run across much big wood anymore the 32" 044/460 can't cut. I'm getting the 90cc itch again though. If I do decide to get another, it will be a ported 660, 390, or 395.



Hands on beat spec readers ......... everytime,

ole joat


----------



## Chris Crouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Would those dawgs fit a 2083? They look effective. I guess not since the clutch cover is pretty different. I wish I could find a larger set of spikes for my 2083 (Poulan Pro 505)....


----------



## mile9socounty (Oct 21, 2009)

The new 2188 really looks like a nice saw. That just put a bug into my brain now. Going to start saving up the money to buy one. The only think I wish Jred would offer with their new saws. Is a high top filter like Huskies. To help with the finer dust particals. I do alot of cutting on dead Doug Fir. Nice looking saw.


----------



## Woodie (Oct 21, 2009)

eyolf said:


> So, other than the "New!" thing, is there really anything here?



_*The New 2188!!!

*_


----------



## PB (Oct 21, 2009)

spike60 said:


> Well, the UPS man just brought my 2188's.
> 
> Barney34 is driving over later today to get one. Told me that he had to have the first one, even before mine. LOL I'm number two in my own store!



I should have waited 4 days to get married. I am fighting an uphill battle with the 2188. She has already tried to put the brakes on the idea but we have a few months to win her over.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> I should have waited 4 days to get married. I am fighting an uphill battle with the 2188. She has already tried to put the brakes on the idea but we have a few months to win her over.



You could always give her the same routine when she starts talking about furniture. "We already have furniture honey. I could understand if we were sitting on the floor or something, buy why waste money on things we don't need? I mean it's not like dinner is going to taste any better on a new table, right? And what's the point of having an expensive dining room set with a big hutch to display the "fine china" that we only use a couple times every year. Why not just keep those dishes in the box and take them out for the holidays when we are actually going to use them?"

Disclaimer: Under no circumstances should you take marital advice from me.


----------



## belgian (Oct 22, 2009)

spike60 said:


> Disclaimer: Under no circumstances should you take marital advice from me.



 it's looking good so far to me.....:agree2:


----------



## PB (Oct 22, 2009)

spike60 said:


> You could always give her the same routine when she starts talking about furniture. "We already have furniture honey. I could understand if we were sitting on the floor or something, buy why waste money on things we don't need? I mean it's not like dinner is going to taste any better on a new table, right? And what's the point of having an expensive dining room set with a big hutch to display the "fine china" that we only use a couple times every year. Why not just keep those dishes in the box and take them out for the holidays when we are actually going to use them?"
> 
> Disclaimer: Under no circumstances should you take marital advice from me.





I learned to keep my mouth shut over the unused Kitchenaid mixer, bread machine, "fine" china, and all the other stuff we have no "need" for. 

At least she got me a nice Snow and Nealley double bit axe for a wedding present and a weekend at a "chainsaw camp" as she calls it. CLP course in Unity the third weekend of Nov. She's a good one.


----------



## eyolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Spike: I should have looked around a little more before opening my, er, keyboard. I see that indeed, the 2188 IS the replacement for the 2186, as stocks wear down.

There were a couple of posts earlier that sounded happy that the new saw was out...they missed the power of the '95/95 and were hoping the 2188 would at least come close. I'd probably have a 2095, but could have a 395 in my hands on the way out of town for $120 less than a 2095...and would have to wait a while until the Jonsy dealer ordered one in or pay full freight for one unit.

Easy decision. 

I agree that Jonsered hasn't really made any money on the big saws in a while. The most likely market would obviously be the big timber areas of the west, and Charlotte wouldn't have any reason to apply pressure for a red and black 395 or 3120.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 16, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I don't really like the Elastostart on larger saws - it takes some "snap" out of the pull when drop-starting......... :greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> Ground starting is different, but who really do a lot of that?????


. Elasto start is great .. Sure beats getting the starter handle getting ripped out of my hand ............. I put them on everything anymore . First time I get the rip . that saw gets a new starter cord and handle ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 16, 2010)

The Jonsred dealer in Fairbanks was saying it was very different than the 390 .. I don,t see it . For me . Tho it looks like a good saw . it prolly isn,t any better than the 390 so I,ll go with the 390 .... Plus the 390 comes set up for west coast falling .......


----------



## weimedog (Feb 16, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Just tell her it's "for the house". That's what they always tell us, right?
> 
> When my ex-wife and I first moved into the house, she didn't even want me to get a snow blower for the 200' driveway. "That's a luxury item" she says. (Any wonder I'm divorced? LOL) Said she'd help me shovel. Made sure I bought another shovel so she'd be able to keep her word. First real storm was a good foot of wet snow. OK honey, let's go out and do the driveway. I played it up pretty good saying stuff like, "Hey you know, this really isn't too bad with two of us doing this. We ought to be done in about an hour or so." She was fighting a losing battle with that shovel, and about half way through the driveway she said, "Maybe we ought to get that snow blower." Sarcastically I said, "I thought you didn't want to get a luxury item like that. Maybe it'd be easier if you had one of them kiddie shovels." That sent the Irish temper into orbit. :hmm3grin2orange:




Sounds like one of those "And then the fight started" jokes. My first wife was of similar ilk.


----------



## weimedog (Feb 16, 2010)

spike60 said:


> You could always give her the same routine when she starts talking about furniture. "We already have furniture honey. I could understand if we were sitting on the floor or something, buy why waste money on things we don't need? I mean it's not like dinner is going to taste any better on a new table, right? And what's the point of having an expensive dining room set with a big hutch to display the "fine china" that we only use a couple times every year. Why not just keep those dishes in the box and take them out for the holidays when we are actually going to use them?"
> 
> Disclaimer: Under no circumstances should you take marital advice from me.



Same disclaimer here....and some wonder why I don't mind the 10 horses running around? Best investment I have made...Think about that for ten seconds...I don't get any grief at all when I play dirt bike or even an extra saw! (Of course the link to saws and heat is clear....and GTG's. while not as clear has been made! And she likes a warm house!)



I have to say I have a wonderfull wife...she understands the total passion and commitment required for something like racing motorcycles and encouraged it when I could. (Still does...I have to go AHRMA and ditch the pride) She does becasue she is into the horse thing and its just as time and cost intensive...I pity the guy who is a racer or clutch head who ends up with a neat freek or micro manager...!! (My girls all are into activities, one a Polo player on the number one rated college team in the country right now...so they have the right aproach to life)


----------



## spike60 (Feb 16, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> The Jonsred dealer in Fairbanks was saying it was very different than the 390 .. I don,t see it . For me . Tho it looks like a good saw . it prolly isn,t any better than the 390 so I,ll go with the 390 .... Plus the 390 comes set up for west coast falling .......



You are correct, but has been an enduring superstition for a long time. It goes both ways too. Except for cosmetics, Jonsered and Husky models are identical; using the same internal parts, with the same part numbers. But some guys actually believe that one is better than the other.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Good information. Does anyone know if a Jonsered 2188 front handle will fit a husky 390xp??


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 16, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> Good information. Does anyone know if a Jonsered 2188 front handle will fit a husky 390xp??




I'll go out on a limb here and say no.


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 16, 2010)

spike60 said:


> You are correct, but has been an enduring superstition for a long time. It goes both ways too. Except for cosmetics, Jonsered and Husky models are identical; using the same internal parts, with the same part numbers. But some guys actually believe that one is better than the other.



One is better. I'll let you guess which one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB (Feb 16, 2010)

taplinhill said:


> One is better. I'll let you guess which one :hmm3grin2orange:



Does it start with a "J" and end with "onsered"?


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 17, 2010)

Ya , the orange one , ya know , 3120 , 2101 , 2100 , 395, 394 , 390 , 288 , 372 , ect. ect. ect.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 17, 2010)

belgian said:


> even a Stihl man recognizes a beauty saw when he sees one ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> too bad I have no wood for a bad mofo saw like this one, grrr.



I am having the same issue with that saw.......


----------



## 385XP (Feb 17, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I am having the same issue with that saw.......


You do know you can get a 16'' bar .


----------



## L.R. (Aug 28, 2010)

My word, that is still so beautiful!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> The Jonsred dealer in Fairbanks was saying it was very different than the 390 .. I don,t see it . For me . Tho it looks like a good saw . it prolly isn,t any better than the 390 so I,ll go with the 390 .... Plus the 390 comes set up for west coast falling .......



You are right - that dealer is wrong!


----------



## eyolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Nawww, the dealer knows they're the same. But he doesn't want you to...especially if it means a sale!


----------



## 814hammer (Mar 2, 2012)

eyolf said:


> Nawww, the dealer knows they're the same. But he doesn't want you to...especially if it means a sale!



If you get sick of that saw I'll trade you for my 394 xp haha


----------



## 814hammer (Aug 18, 2012)

I got 2 nice jonsered 2171s I'll trade u for the 2188


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2012)

Old thread.


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 18, 2012)

Great Saw!


----------



## chip4664 (Aug 18, 2012)

Beautiful saw. Love Jonsereds! Wish they made a 395XP in Jonsered plastic. The red and black would look downright menacing on that saw.


----------



## GBD (Aug 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I would have gotten the Jred as well, in that class - the handle angle doesn't make much difference, unless you are limbing etc!




Go ahead and order one, and I`ll break out the porting tools!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2012)

I wish I could put a Husky angled handle on a 2188 and 2171. They are definately good looking saws!


----------



## Pcoz88 (Feb 18, 2014)

thinking about buying a 2188,Any problems with since this tread is old??


----------



## Olesenofalaska (Feb 18, 2014)

I have one I like. My problem is that I don't get to use it much because there aren't too many trees that big around me and I got a ported 2171 now. Must be time to port the 2188. Mine came with a full wrap and a 32 inch bar which I put on the shelf and use a 28 inch Oregon reduced weight.


----------

